# Who says there are no genuinely full-figured plus-size models?



## kioewen (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay, there aren't many in North America. But Brazil just had a plus-size fashion week a few weeks ago, and this is just one of the models who participated -- Mayara Russi:

















Not the usual narrow waist that the U.S. industry demands even of its so-called plus-size models, but fullness all over. And this isn't just a small, marginal event, but a major fashion show that gets nationwide press coverage in Brazil.

Source:

http://www.judgmentofparis.com/board/showthread.php?t=2076


----------



## Rowan (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, she's gorgeous....thanks for posting about her


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Brazil wins... Again. lol


----------



## paperman921 (Mar 9, 2011)

Holy... She is absolutely gorgeous, her smile is warming :]


----------



## joswitch (Mar 9, 2011)

Ai! Mamacita! Que gaupa!


----------



## Adrian (Mar 11, 2011)

It is good to see another Brazilian BBW model. For so long Brazil was most noted for its fat bigotry.


----------



## EMH1701 (Mar 11, 2011)

Because in America, "plus-size model" means a model who is currently not starving herself, but not over a size 12.


----------



## kioewen (Mar 11, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> Because in America, "plus-size model" means a model who is currently not starving herself, but not over a size 12.



Well, there is that side of it for some companies. But there ARE bigger plus-size models in America too; it's just that they work for less well-known labels. And even Lane Bryant at least books some size 14s.

But Mayara is stunningly gorgeous. It would be wonderful to see more models of her size in the American industry.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ooh, she's purdy.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2011)

Now that's one stunning woman... :happy: Bravo!


----------



## fanofdimensions (Mar 14, 2011)

She is stunningly beautiful!!!

Velvet D'amour is a hot model and her wonderful figure doesn't necessarily meet the north American standard (which I agree is narrow-minded ). She has those nice big hips and a nice round belly too!


----------



## kioewen (Apr 23, 2011)

New pictures of this Brazilian bombshell.

http://www.judgmentofparis.com/board/showthread.php?t=2143











and more.

They don't say what company shot these, but it's obviously a catalog of some sort. There are little numbers beside some of the clothing. So some companies in Brazil are hiring this real plus-size model and she IS selling their fashions. Ergo, U.S. labels could be doing this too.


----------



## MissAshley (Apr 23, 2011)

She's gorgeous and I want that purse.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 23, 2011)

I've beFriended a BUNCH:bow: of these models:eat2: on Facebook... the Scene is OFF THE HOOK:smitten: down there with these beauties...:wubu:


----------



## moore2me (Apr 23, 2011)

kioewen said:


> New pictures of this Brazilian bombshell.
> 
> (snipped) . . .They don't say what company shot these, but it's obviously a catalog of some sort. There are little numbers beside some of the clothing. So some companies in Brazil are hiring this real plus-size model and she IS selling their fashions. Ergo, U.S. labels could be doing this too.



I agree with you - she is super duper looking and sexy. This would sell clothes to me (who buys too many clothes from catalogs). I am tired and digusted by the rail-thin and anoxeric looking models presented in LB and WW catalogs modeling fat clothes. WTF?


----------



## imfree (Apr 23, 2011)

kioewen said:


> Okay, there aren't many in North America. But Brazil just had a plus-size fashion week a few weeks ago, and this is just one of the models who participated -- Mayara Russi:
> 
> ...snipped IMGs...
> 
> ...



Ms Russi is astoundingly beautiful and the shots I saw in the link were amazing!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 23, 2011)

She is gorgeous, BUT...
She doesn't have anything over a lot of beauties here on Dims. IMHO


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 23, 2011)

She's so pretty! Its nice to see this!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 23, 2011)

how faboolus!


----------



## Raider X (Apr 25, 2011)

She's very attractive! WOW!


----------



## knobby59 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow- she really is a beauty!


Arrhythmia said:


> She is gorgeous, BUT...
> She doesn't have anything over a lot of beauties here on Dims. IMHO


Gotta say a big +1 to that!!


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 21, 2011)

Arrhythmia said:


> She is gorgeous, BUT...
> She doesn't have anything over a lot of beauties here on Dims. IMHO



+1 to this. seriously, there is some serious talent on this board, the gene pool was strong with oh-so-many of you. I could become a diabetic from all of this eye candy.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 21, 2011)

She is a lovely girl. Has a very sweet, fresh look.

I shop online all the time at fat chick sites and get very tired of seeing the size double digit jeans I want to buy on a size nothing model. You can always click on the online catalog image to see item in a different color. Should be able to click on the image to see them on different size models.


----------



## kioewen (Nov 3, 2011)

Christmas has never looked better than in the new plus-size campaign from Brazil featuring one of the fashion industry's rare, true plus-size models, Mayara:

http://www.judgmentofparis.com/board/showthread.php?t=2340

Here's one of the pictures from the campaign. There's another at the above link, as well as larger versions of both.







Pity the U.S. brands can't shoot something this effective.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG she is bloody amazing! Where is the want button?!:wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 4, 2011)

She's adorable...but the Santa is creepy lol


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 4, 2011)

I think it's really cute, like she wore him out and is is just, like, matter-of-fact about it....


----------



## MissAshley (Nov 4, 2011)

I didn't even notice the Santa haha


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 4, 2011)

She's really beautiful:smitten:


----------



## Windigo (Nov 6, 2011)

This is great, wish more brands would do this


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 6, 2011)

I didn't even notice the Santa til it was said here. Lol. And I had seen that pic elsewhere before, too! Lol!


----------



## MasterMike (Nov 6, 2011)

kioewen said:


> Christmas has never looked better than in the new plus-size campaign from Brazil featuring one of the fashion industry's rare, true plus-size models, Mayara:
> 
> http://www.judgmentofparis.com/board/showthread.php?t=2340
> 
> ...




Now I know what I for Christmas!:smitten: Mayara is one of the most luscious, gorgeous and sensuous plus-size models ever!!!:wubu:


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Nov 6, 2011)

I would love love love to see this here in the States. This model is stunning. But unfortunately any legitimately full figured campaigns here get slammed with "why are we promoting something unhealthy?!?!? why can't we have healthy models?!?" my reaction to such ignorant opposition could be a whole seperate thread lol but what I would like to know is if Brazil faces a similar response? I would imagine it doesnt considering ads like this that make it into mainstream advertising. If so, then why? What is the difference between here and there? This discrepancy always boggles my mind. Any theories/knowledge on the topic would be appreciated.


----------



## Fat Brian (Nov 6, 2011)

Because American society has mastered the manipulation of our Puritan guilt as a means to sell us things we're supposed to do or be. The same Puritan thinking also gives us the deep seated, almost subconscious belief that self denial makes us a better, more worthy person. These two ideas are the anchors to countless ad campaigns and societal posturings over the last century or so.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 6, 2011)

I LOVE that ad. Her facial expression! So cheeky!


----------



## orin (Nov 9, 2011)

Adrian said:


> It is good to see another Brazilian BBW model. For so long Brazil was most noted for its fat bigotry.



Brazil ... fat bigotry exists ... in Argentina ... that shit is RIDICULOUS !!!! .... I


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, I never noticed Santa at first...I wonder why?:happy:

That's one lovely woman and America would be a happier place if our models could be allowed to look like "real" women for a change.

Dennis


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 13, 2011)

I am a fan! She is so purty.


----------



## lostjacket (Nov 13, 2011)

This is the first time I have ever seen this woman. Dear God - amazing. 

Never thought I'd ever WANT to be Santa...


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 18, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> "_...our Puritan guilt...The same Puritan thinking... deep seated, almost subconscious belief that self denial makes us a better, more worthy person._"


Yeah, seriously. Whereas Brazil, as a country, seems like the very antithesis of that.



PeanutButterfly said:


> "_I would love love love to see this here in the States. This model is stunning. But unfortunately any legitimately full figured campaigns here get slammed with "why are we promoting something unhealthy?!?!? why can't we have healthy models?!?"...what I would like to know is if Brazil faces a similar response? I would imagine it doesnt considering ads like this that make it into mainstream advertising. *If so, then why? What is the difference between here and there?* This discrepancy always boggles my mind. *Any theories/knowledge on the topic would be appreciated.*_"


Well, I would just add to what *FatBrian*'s saying in pointing out that even though Brazil seems to lack that Puritan under-current, it is a predominantly Catholic country. And while Catholicism does tend to mythologize and romanticize self-sacrifice (martyrs and saints and such), it also seems to balance that against this idea of the human being as inherently flawed by virtue of its animal nature (Original Sin). So, maybe that has something do with it, or maybe it can help to explain why the media and advertising of some of the predominantly Catholic countries in Western and Southern Europe (Italy, Spain, France) looks one way (kind of reminds me of Mexican-television) versus that of the UK & Ireland (mix of Protestant and Catholic, reminding me of Canadian-TV). I dunno, just thinking out loud. But I would bet that this type of model/campaign could and would take off in the US, if applied-first on some regional basis. It's just too big of a risk, now, for anyone to have (yet) taken-it. But, someday.


----------

